# My Buran Is Broken...



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

This is my first post here, so hello everyone.

I've been collecting Russian and other watches for a couple of years now, on a shoestring budget, and it's given me a lot of pleasure - I enjoy my old tonneau Amphibias, snapped up at $25, as much as my old Swiss chrono.

However, I need some advice, please, as my Buran 3133, has finally failed.

The problem seems to be that the hairspring has 'bulged' so that it binds against the inside of the wheel ( I am NOT technical about watches), and stops the escapement. If I adjust the watch faster, the spring constricts, clearing the wheel but the watch runs _fast_. Very.

Can anybody please recommend, preferably from personal experience, a repairer who can set my baby to rights again? I am in the UK, Devon to be precise.

The Buran was one of the first watches that I bought and the first 3133; i could just leave it in a drawer, but it doesn't seem right. I remember keeping the whole family waiting for their dinner on Christmas day 2 years ago, whilst the eBay auction finished, at 1330, and I bought the watch from a man in Moscow...


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

sorry to hear about the problem

any competent watchrepairer with a bunch of spare hairsprings should be able to sort it out for you

let the forum know where you are and maybe someone can recommend one near you


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hey xanti, been speed reading-he's in devon









who can recommend a repairer in DEVON ?

maybe,with dextrous fingers and decent tweezers,it could be coaxed back into it's original shape. the last time i was quoted for a new hairspring it was Â£35,that was in 2000-2001. sounds expensive,but i replaced one in an old waltham p/w and it took me all day







,i vowed 'never again'









regards, john.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

johnbaz said:


> hey xanti, been speed reading-he's in devon


Guilty as charged!


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I used to live in Devon, there's a very good place in Plymouth that does repairs

Plymouth Clock Centre

41, Bretonside

Plymouth Devon

PL4 0BB

Tel: 01752 664250

they should be able to sort it out for you.

Cheers

James


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

welcome B&Guk and thanks for the help,

re your user name, doesn't stem from a love of these does it?


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Ah, that takes me back to sitting on my Dad's knee and watching the highlights on a Sunday (I was very young!)

Still the best looking F1 car ever - but the name actually stems from a love of the might Wolverhampton Wanderers (cue laughing and general fun poking!)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

blackandgolduk said:


> the name actually stems from a love of the might Wolverhampton Wanderers (cue laughing and general fun poking!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I presume this relates to some sort of so called `Sport`









No doubt that one which is about as interesting as watching paint dry























Welcome to the forum `blackandgolduk`









I do wonder sometimes where people come up with these strange pseudonym`s























Oh and welcome to the forum `chris 1`, a very sensible name


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

blackandgolduk said:


> I used to live in Devon, there's a very good place in Plymouth that does repairs
> 
> Plymouth Clock Centre
> 
> ...


James, thanks - I'll give them a ring and see if they'll take it on, Chris L


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Ah the wanderers. I havent looked at your profile but I'd guess your my age around 40?

When growing up in the early 70's choosing a team was a bit daunting, I remember Wolves, Derby, Leeds were all in their hey days. I know quite a few wolves fans of my age living miles away. I guess it wasn't cool to support Peterborough at the time







and in fact it still isn't









I plumped for Leeds and have followed them trough thick and thin for 35 years! Never seen them play live though









My brother who's slightly younger went for Ipswich just before kick off in the '78 cup final, would have been fashionable to support Arsenal.

Can't be doing with the kids of today who seem to swap teams depending on how well their doing.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I'm 27! Used to watch footage of 'classic' races with me Pa (much to Mum's annoyance!) on Betamax!

I was born in the Black Country and didn't have much chioce in the footy stakes (Mum = Wolves, Dad = Villa) and now live in Leeds so follow them a bit. My boss is an Ipswich fan and my mate supports Peterborough which all seems a bit of a wierd coincidence!

And I like to keep up with the Argyle 'cause I lived in Plymouth for six years.

Oh, and i'm quite fond of watches as well!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Ah so you don't remember Doogan et al then? Great days indeed.

Quite a lot of rivavlry over there with city villa and the baggies in the premiership.

Quite a lot of Leeds residents on here. You'll fit in fine.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Ah so you don't remember Doogan et al then?Â Great days indeed.
> 
> Quite a lot of rivavlry over there with city villa and the baggies in the premiership.
> 
> ...


Growing up near Wolverhampton you don't get much choice but to get to know about the old legends (whether you're a fan or not) - especially listening to the old fellas at the bar in the village local when you're fifteen...

Even being a fan during the 'dark days' has it's moments - watching Steve Bull in his prime was an absolute joy and his loyalty to the club legendary. Before my time, but Billy Wright was amazing and he married one of the Beverley Sisters. Perhaps the original 'Posh and Becks'? (Without the nail varnish incidents of course...)


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi all,

@ blackandgolduk - don't know if you was there on saturday? I was, my beloved Tigers took a bit of a beating in the 1st half, yet finally I thought we could have had a point.

Nice banter between your north and south stands









Up The Tigers

Paul D - one of the Leeds ones


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Unfortunately not, don't get to see them anywhere near as much as I'd like. Not a bad start to the season, for us and an new unbeaten record is encouraging.

Few more wins would go down a treat. Last season we made mor draws than MFI...


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Sorry, 'more' not 'mor'...

By the way, what part of Leeds? (just out of interest, I'm not a mad stalker or anything!)

I've lived in Far Headingley for about a year and it's really, really nice. Town's a great laugh on a friday, almost as good as Union St, Plymouth!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

blackandgolduk said:


> By the way, what part of Leeds? (just out of interest, I'm not a mad stalker or anything!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No he`s a _`Mad Fish Slapper` _






























`The Librarian`


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> blackandgolduk said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, what part of Leeds? (just out of interest, I'm not a mad stalker or anything!)
> ...


Eh?

Can I join your club as I really have no clue?!...


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

blackandgolduk said:


> Sorry, 'more' not 'mor'...
> 
> By the way, what part of Leeds? (just out of interest, I'm not a mad stalker or anything!)
> 
> ...


East Leeds, in Halton you'd never want a night out there.

Paul D


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

To be fair mate, that sounds like a challenge!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

blackandgolduk said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > blackandgolduk said:
> ...


Of course you can and welcome aboard









Just add the club`s name to you`re signature


----------

